# Graphics card for D915GAV chipset



## DEE (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi,

I'm planning to replace monitor with TV. However, I've an old PC with P4 1.4GHz and intel D915GAV chipset. It doesn't support HDMI and I'm not able to play many games as well which require PhysX (like Bioshock). Could you suggest me best possible card that may work with my existing settings decent enough to play games like Bioshock, serioussam3 (max budget 5k, may extend.)?

If you don't remember one off hand, is there any website where I can specify my chipset and get a list of compatible graphics cards?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Oct 24, 2013)

i would suggest gt 630 2gb ddr3 @rs 4k. 

your system is very very weak,it will not able to play latest games.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 24, 2013)

OP you need an upgrade for your motherboard,CPU and RAM at least,then think about playing games.


----------



## iwannaberockstar (Nov 9, 2013)

I remember the Intel 915 GAV chipset very well. It was my very first MB and have some really fond memories attached to it as well. 
It got shorted though, after a LONG innings with me, taking along with it my processor, Graphics card, RAM and all.  I think the shitty PSU was to be blamed for it. 


Anyways, coming back to your query, when i had the 915GAV, I had Intel P4 2.4 GHz  processor with that, with I think 512 DDR2 RAM.
Now , the graphics card that I used at that time(which I still used till this week,and am FINALLY going to replace it ) was the XFX 8600 GT.
Amazing graphic card, and it worked flawlessly. I can only vouch for that card, as it worked for me on that configuration.
I remember playing games like Lost Planet, GTA San Andreas, and Bioshock too on that configuration. However, your processor seems to be severely underpowered(1.4 GHz) that it can effectively play games even after installing a graphic card.

I am now finally upgrading my card and am gonna chuck out my old one, so PM me if you are interested in that 

P.S. I don't think that it will work with your TV though...


----------

